# The official Panorama Thread



## bucki (Apr 29, 2006)

wowww
great thread 

São Paulo


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

You can see 3D panorama from every street of Shanghai now. No other cities in the world have this kind of capability. Please see it and I am sure that you will be amazed by this technology.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410002

http://www.city8.com/panosearch-pid...ps-sn_u_9759_u_5B89_u_5BFA-cp1-spi3-sbi0.html

If you have difficulty of seeing pictures and map, please go to following site for Internet Explorer setting.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410002


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Amazing thread, so many great photos that it overloaded my browser!


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

From the top of Gros Piton in St. Lucia:


Niagara Falls, Ontario:


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Haha sorry it crashed some of you. Really I should have put no modem connections should dare enter at the title. Xiao Bai your pano's are unbelievable. 
Keep it up folks!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I updated my post with another pano that I took yesterday. It's taken from a building at the western edge of central Shanghai, facing the city (but the city centre isn't visible anyway because of pollution and the sheer size of this monster city).


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brilliant.


----------



## david!bsb (Jan 15, 2008)

Brasília

By ???









By ???









By ???









By ???









By ???









By ???









By ???









By ???









By ???









By Eli Teixeira


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I am assuming these are your own photographs, but please clearly tell us so. Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics nygirl


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## ChiTown2PA (Aug 12, 2007)

*Chicago by @JoelSettecase (ME)*

I couldn't figure out how to post photos on here.


----------

